

Pictures of NASA's 2005 Deep Impact mission, where we scarred a comet - juiceandjuice
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/stardust/multimedia/gallery-index.html

======
robotchampion
lol, it really cool but i can't help feel silly for being around when the best
our civilization can do is throw rocks at bigger rocks to see what happens...

